# Which MTNL unlimited plan should I choose?



## Nipun (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to leave MTS now and upgrade my 2.5GB MTNL plan to unlimited. BUT, as they have 2-3 websites(yes, its shocking) which they hardly bother to update, I am quite confused about plans they offer.
This is what I want:

Atleast 2 mbps for first 10GBs (the more, the better )
Atleast 512mbps after FUP limit. (MTS has 100mbps  )
< Rs. 1000/- per month.
Free calls preferred.


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2011)

Broadband

Check that for unlimited plans. 999 for 1Mbps unlimited, no FUP is a good plan but after taxes the total cost will be Rs 1185.

*mtnldelhi.in/images/eng_bb2.gif


----------



## aquafusion (Dec 19, 2011)

Just call them up and they will give you all the info you need. The websites are of no use


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Dec 20, 2011)

Get freedom 800 plan. 2Mbps between 11pm-8am and sometime it starts before 9pm if you give your net some break around 8pm - 9pm(for an hr) and works till 10-11am mostly for me(even if it doesnt who cares).-) During day time it works on 512Kbps. Just make sure condition of mtnl line and its grey-box are good in your area before taking mtnl.

P.S: No fup with this plan.-D


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 20, 2011)

For me Rs.795 plan looks better but it depends on your uses.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> Broadband
> 
> Check that for unlimited plans. 999 for 1Mbps unlimited, no FUP is a good plan but after taxes the total cost will be Rs 1185.
> 
> *mtnldelhi.in/images/eng_bb2.gif



795 plan seems to be better. Exactly what I wanted, 2mbps upto 10GBs 



OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Get freedom 800 plan. 2Mbps between 11pm-8am and sometime it starts before 9pm if you give your net some break around 8pm - 9pm(for an hr) and works till 10-11am mostly for me(even if it doesnt who cares).-) During day time it works on 512Kbps. Just make sure condition of mtnl line and its grey-box are good in your area before taking mtnl.
> 
> P.S: No fup with this plan.-D


I mostly use the web 2PM-10PM. This is useless for me..But thanks for help! 
And I am not taking MTNL, I am upgrading my existing plan. 



rajeevk said:


> For me Rs.795 plan looks better but it depends on your uses.



I feel the same. But can someone confirm me that they get 1Mbps+ with this plan? I dont want to get another MTS-like connection..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2011)

Nipun said:


> [*]Atleast 512mbps after FUP limit. (MTS has *100mbps*  )



 
.
.
.
.



But why not port to Airtel Nipun?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 20, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Sorry, I meant MTS gives 100mbps  

And Airtel doesn't provide internet connections in my area. Weird, but none of my friends that live in same Sector have airtel connection.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 20, 2011)

^
I think you mean 100 Kbps
BTW MTS gives 256 Kbps after FUP limit


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

Get MTNL 1mbps unlimited for 999. That plan is the best. I have that.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 20, 2011)

But have a look at Reliance Unlimited Combo BB plans. They have really great pricing for their plans.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

ico said:


> Get MTNL 1mbps unlimited for 999. That plan is the best. I have that.



I have  MTNL 512 KBps unlimited for 599 plan. Which after taxes costs me, Rs. 719/-
With that logic, Rs. 999 plan should costs you around, Rs. 1165.63/-
Am I right?

Also, I got this pamphlet along with this month's bill. Since their websites doesn't get updates, I thought, sharing this could help.

(sorry for the quality, its the best I can shoot with my O1, and I have no scanner).

*i.imgur.com/sVNNe.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks all 
I guess Freedom 795 is best for me. I will go for it..!


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I have  MTNL 512 KBps unlimited for 599 plan. Which after taxes costs me, Rs. 719/-
> With that logic, Rs. 999 plan should costs you around, Rs. 1165.63/-
> Am I right?


No. It costs me Rs. 1102.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

ico said:


> No. It costs me Rs. 1102.



No. It costs me Rs 1,185.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ So, paying Rs. 446 (or 62%) extra to double the speed, isn't worth it, IMO.
Maybe it is worth, but not economically for me.


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2011)

It's 999 + 102.90 inclusive of all taxes for me.  Service tax @ 10.3%.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ So, paying Rs. 446 (or 62%) extra to double the speed, isn't worth it, IMO.
> Maybe it is worth, but not economically for me.



446? What? I am on the 999 1 Mbps plan. I pay around Rs 200 as tax.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 21, 2011)

Krow said:


> 446? What? I am on the 999 1 Mbps plan. I pay around Rs 200 as tax.


I guess he meant paying 446 more than what he currently pays to get the 999 1Mbps plan isn't worth it.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

@krow: Looks like you missed my previous post. Well, my mistake, I should have been more clear.

I meant, Rs. 383 (not 446, that was bad math) more *from the amount* which I am paying for my broadband, which is Rs. 716, and I was referring ico's cost of Rs. 1102.
(lol at the ambiguity)

Btw.. @ico, can you check what's the amount ahead, "Other Debits", in your bill.
I think, MTNL is charging me, Rs. 649, instead of Rs. 599 for the plan!! 

*i.imgur.com/r4Yxh.jpg

(Yes, thanks for clearing Nipun)


----------



## pd08 (Apr 28, 2014)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Get freedom 800 plan. 2Mbps between 11pm-8am and sometime it starts before 9pm if you give your net some break around 8pm - 9pm(for an hr) and works till 10-11am mostly for me(even if it doesnt who cares).-) During day time it works on 512Kbps. Just make sure condition of mtnl line and its grey-box are good in your area before taking mtnl.
> 
> P.S: No fup with this plan.-D



HEY GUYS PLZ TELL ME THE ACTUAL SPEED WHICH COMES IN KILOBITS/SEC 
BECAUSE MY 768 KiLOBITS/SEC COMES AT AROUND 450-530 KILOBITS/SEC
WHICH SHOULD BE 768 KILOBITS/SEC


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2014)

pd08 said:


> HEY GUYS PLZ TELL ME THE ACTUAL SPEED WHICH COMES IN KILOBITS/SEC
> BECAUSE MY 768 KiLOBITS/SEC COMES AT AROUND 450-530 KILOBITS/SEC
> WHICH SHOULD BE 768 KILOBITS/SEC



Nope.
And don't shout!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 28, 2014)

MTNL is not available at Kolkata.So we are missing them...


----------

